# Walmart's Best And Prettiest Bettas!



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

On a rare occasion, some one will find a ABSOULUTE PHENOMINAL betta. Sometimes its the temperament, or a mistaken breed, Correct body overlay, or even the color. Like the beautiful yellow plk a thread had, even though it was at PetLand. Lets leave it at this, "The most gorgeous bettas in the Wally business".


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

My betta fb page to see mine! ;-) www.facebook.com/jenna'sbettabarn the link may or not wrk, so just go to fb and type in Jenna's betta barn. Our Profile pic is a gld plakat. Please do visit n like if you have a fb account!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's mine. He came from Walmart March 13th. His name is Bartimaeus.





























This was the beautiful black orchid that was also at the store that day. I would have brought him home as well that day if I had the room for him.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

WOW! I would have HAD to find room for that Orchid! He's a beauty


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Hopefully, he found a good home. His cup was clean and he looked healthy. A stunning black crowntail for like $2 (the price tag beneath him was for some crummy brand of cat treats ) is sure to catch someone's eye.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't really like to go to the Wal*mart betta section because it makes me light headed most of the time. They are kept is pretty bad conditions there.

But I did get Sherbert there. 
This is my favorite picture of him.

View attachment 92362


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been to two Walmarts where they seemed to be intentionally dumping all the dirty water into a small cup with a brownish female betta in it. I guess not pretty enough. I would have thought it was just a fluke but I visited two in the same week and saw the same thing.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I have 5 wally world bettas, all rescues.
Red faint pineapple - Lillith









Pastel? - Dulcinea









Royal blue - Dory









Copper - Diablo









Grizzle - Don Quixote


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

once I saw a beautiful purple, orange, blue, and cellophane VT but I didn't have a tank for him..


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I saw a real Spade Tail at wally! He had blindness/eye infection in one eye... DANG! So close... Dulcinea almost looks like my old pal, Paliden who died.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

The nearest walmart to me has just started selling fish again. I am not happy about this. I am prone to impulse buying. :-?


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's a few of my Wal-mart purchases.


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow! That white boy is gorgeous! Drooling!


----------

